# Blow dart in pigeons head



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, This morning I released some young birds at two miles and one came back with a blow dart in its' head. Shot from the front and sticking out the back.It will not trap or let me near at the moment,bird is real spooked right now.How can this dart be removed? looking online for info turns up nothing. Looking to Pigeon Talk members for help.As mentioned cannot get close enough to the bird to catch it. Thanks all


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well....catch it first then we can deal with the dart.

If you can feed them and manage to get this pigeon to turn his back to you while eating, you can perhaps grab it then. I usually used a hula-hoop with netting attached and just would drop it very quickly. A fishing net with handle also works.

Also, if you can manage to get him/her in a corner (hedge, fence, tree, anything) so as to take away one or two directions of escape, that becomes easier

Unbelievable the cruelty of people....

You are in Phoenix....isn't that Urban Wildlife guy in Phoenix ? Dave Roth.
Maybe contact him and ask for help.

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/UWS/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh that's awful! I don't understand why people think it's fun to be cruel to a living feeling creature. I would think a vet would have to remove it.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thats a shame .most likely teen age kids


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Prop a cardboard box up on one side with a stick, so a sizable pigeon can walk under and fit in the box. Attach a very long rope to the stick, so you can pull it from a long distance. Put some feed under the box, sit as far back as the rope will go, and wait. After a few hours/days the pigeon will get used to the box and go under to feed. When this happens, pull the rope, the box will fall, and neatly trap the pigeon under it. Then you wait till night or when the pigeon sleeps, and go and retrieve it *GENTLY* 

Someone I know used to use this method a lot to catch wild birds (not just pigeons), and from what he told me, it is effective, but takes a lot of time and patience.

Take the pigeon first to the vet, then to the police, as they may hopefully be able to find the pigeon shooter.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Unbelievable!!!! A blow dart! People really make me sick! 
I would MOST DEFINITELY report this to the police!!!!


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just an update on the pigeon,it is no longer hanging around the loft.I put water and feed out for it when I fed the other's and waited for evening but never came back.Will check neighborhood shortly.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Good luck....hope you can find him/her. It IS actually possible for a layman to remove one of those godawful things and have the Pigeon be OK. Several years ago, ArfArf (a member who no longer posts here) successfully rescued a young one who had suffered the same injury; he managed to extract it himself.

All you can do is try your best.....


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just an update on the pigeon with the dart in it's head,My wife was able to coax it into the loft yesterday when I got home from work I pulled it out,I isolated the bird in my "hospital" cage.This morning he/she is up and eating and drinking with what seems like no problems to speak of. My wife has name it Lucky,And to think she doesn't like pigeons.lol


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Incredible.* Wow, way to persevere. I figured, having not heard from you, he/she was a goner.

Where did it pass through ? Was it the actual skull or more the neck ?

Are her/his eyes OK ?


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Jaye, yes it was through the front and out the back just below the crown the head.
I will post pics of the bird and dart after the removal.yes the eyes are fine,been watching the bird and it's been drinking and eating like the rest.I found a pic of a pigeons brain online and there is a low point in the brain that goes down the center,I am certainly only guessing but it looks like the dart went close to that,also it came right out
with very little resistance,no blood or fluids


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm glad the bird is ok. Poor thing.

Please update us and post pictures of the little one recovering. We are all rooting for him/her!

Thank you for caring and being so responsible about your pigeons.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I look at those pigeons as my feathered kids,I get depressed when one dies or hurt. I have 50 or so birds and each one holds a special place for me.If I ever got into racing them, I would be a nervous wreck until each one was home


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Stupid question but just what is a blow dart?


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

The Photo of him out of the cage is before we caught him the dart doesn't show up very well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So glad you got it out. Hope you have him on antibiotics.


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

likebirds said:


> Stupid question but just what is a blow dart?


blow darts are sold online or in sporting good stores. They are designed to be blown out of a straw like device by the persons mouth


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

DAK1 said:


> blow darts are sold online or in sporting good stores. They are designed to be blown out of a straw like device by the persons mouth


 And their purpose is?...........I'm sure their not used by responsible hunters! Kids toy?!!!! Those things are outrageous with NO possible logical use! 
OMG that poor bird! I'm so glad your wife was able to lure him in........guess she REALLY DOES like your birds 
I would definitely put on a course of antibiotics.....Please keep us posted on his recovery


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes,I need to start antibiotics, What is a good one to use? I am limited today because of the weekend but have applied antibiotic creme to wound


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Clavamox (augmentin) is usually the best for bacteria caused by injury, punctures, etc. 12.5mg twice a day


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Msfreebird I will certainly look for it starting Monday


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> And their purpose is?...........I'm sure their not used by responsible hunters! Kids toy?!!!! Those things are outrageous with NO possible logical use!
> OMG that poor bird! I'm so glad your wife was able to lure him in........guess she REALLY DOES like your birds


 Exactly. Like bb guns, there is no way their ultimate intent/goal/purpose would be anything other than shooting at wildlife, really...regardless of what manufacturers and distributors might claim.....



DAK1 said:


> Jaye, yes it was through the front and out the back just below the crown the head.
> I will post pics of the bird and dart after the removal.yes the eyes are fine,been watching the bird and it's been drinking and eating like the rest.I found a pic of a pigeons brain online and there is a low point in the brain that goes down the center,I am certainly only guessing but it looks like the dart went close to that,also it came right out
> with very little resistance,no blood or fluids


Yes, well.....really lucky it didn't pierce anything critical, seemingly. Could have gotten so many organs or even the spinal cord.

Cute little bugger, a youngster, eh ?


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Jaye Thank you, I feel bad because that was it's very first toss. I have not done any releases except loft flying,I myself am a little wary of going any distance.


----------

